# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  La confederacion hidrografica del guadalquivir deja el agua en manos extrañas.

## ben-amar

Para esto es para lo que el Estado, con el aval del Constitucional (con afiliados del PP), queria que la gestion del Guadalquivir volviese a estar en manos de Madrid. Aqui todo se reparte entre los amigos y entre quienes deben cobrar favores (y quizas financiaciones) anteriores:

El Guadalquivir no se vende

Es la politica de quien gobierna este pais, todo en manos privadas

http://plataformaaguapublica.blogspo...-vende-la.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

A lo mejor es que alguien piensa que es para lo contrario.

 Hispanistán está en venta a los amiguetes; ahora, con la excusa de la crisis, a toda máquina.

Y profesionales vendidos, que firman lo que les ponen delante los amos que les llenan el pesebre, los ha habido siempre y los habrá. Con los informes del trasvase del Ebro, ya hubo unos cuantos, que por un puesto, hubieran firmado el encarcelamiento de su madre. Y a otros, el no firmar esas mentiras, a punto estuvo de costarles el puesto.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------

